# Innseason Pollard Brook - Resort Map/Room Location and Area Tips!



## lmkucala (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi - 

We just secured an exchange here for a 2BR in June and am wondering if anyone has a resort map, and/or can also tell me what building Room 330 is.  I know they could change our room number but this is what our II confirmation says for now.  Also I'm just curious what the overall resort is. 

I saw on another post someone said they uploaded it to the review page but I can't seem to locate it. 

Also, if anyone has tips on "must do" activities in the area I would love them!  There will be 3 of us - myself, husband, and 14 year-old son.  We love hiking and outdoor activities, scenery, photography (husband loves to take waterfall pictures), and visiting small towns.  

Thanks!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 24, 2018)

Sent you a PM regarding the resort map.  Room 330 (not guaranteed, but you most likely would get based on my experience there) is in the Pemigewasset building.  No recent reviews of this building - but I also have a 2BR confirmed in that building for next month and can report back.   One thing to note - by II ressie has 2BR - sleeps 6 privately which confused me since it was in this building (normally - that means a loft unit and those are in different building).  I just called yesterday to check on the room configuration and was told:  King in master, two twins in 2nd BR and murphy in living room.

Based on your description of your likes, you should really enjoy the area.   One question - is your stay before or after fathers day weekend?    Some summer activities start all week operations after that weekend.  Prior to that it is just weekends.   There are MANY trailheads all over the area.     A good resource:  https://www.visitwhitemountains.com/attractions/white-mountains-trail and http://www.westernwhitemtns.com/

Pollard is a bit unique for the area in that they have an activities director which a schedule of activities for the week.   Cassie is the director and she is fun person to explore the area with.    Here is a link to her blog:  https://pollardbrookresort.wordpress.com/    If you dig deep into the older posts you should fine what they have offered in the past during your time period.

A few things to look into - note you may need to go through these sites for their summer pages - most are on winter now.
Franconia Notch state park - Flume Gorge:  http://www.nhstateparks.com/franconia.html
Alpine Adventures for zip lines:  http://alpinezipline.com/
Dirt Ventures for ATV riding:   http://www.nhdirtventures.com/  (they usually have groupon for discount)
Easy Hike:  http://lostrivergorge.com/ and http://northconwaynh.com/dianas-baths/

Most of the local mountains have also added summer activities from zip lines, to mountain coasters, to tubing.   Check out:
http://www.loonmtn.com/
https://www.attitash.com/
http://www.cranmore.com/

Scenic Drives:   https://www.visitnh.gov/trip-ideas/scenic-drives/white-mountains

Lincoln is a small town with just about all activity on the road Pollard is on.   There will be everything you need within a 5 minute drive:  grocery store, pharmacy, restaurants, coffee shops, movie theater, mini golf, etc.   

The resort has a handful of laundry rooms and they offer daily trash and towel service.


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow thank you for all the info I really appreciate it and will look it over.  I'm now in my favorite part of the trip - the planning stages (I'm kind of OCD about that )- so I may come back with more questions. 

Our week is actually before Father's Day - it's the week of 6/10.  If a few things are closed during the week that's fine we can plan around that.  We are fine with hiking/driving/exploring as well.    How is the weather during that time? 

p.s. - I see you sent the map - thank you for that also!


----------



## tonyg (Jan 24, 2018)

Not sure if the resort has special deals for attractions this early, but you can ask when you get there at Cassie's desk in the lobby. We got a great group deal on the Cog Railway trip up Mt. Washington a few years ago. Clark's Trading Post will be open only on Saturday and Sunday at that time of year - the Bear show alone is worth the price of admission. Pollard Brook is the best resort in the area - tho it has had some problems on our last couple of trips.


----------



## lizhecht (Jan 24, 2018)

We took my son there when he was younger, the resort had planned hikes to local waterfalls which I highly recommend joining. 
You can do a bike trip from Loon (across the road) where they rent bikes, take you up to Cannon and then you ride back to the MTN down the bike path along the franconia notch road. 
Great views stop at the Flume and Basin along the way.
http://www.loonmtn.com/experience/summer-activities/bicycling
http://www.cannonmt.com/the-basin.html
There is a water park not too far away, and North Conway is great for shopping the outlets.
Also make a trip to see the Mount Washington Hotel


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 24, 2018)

I own there and have been going to NH for years. Our son lives there as well. Definitely drive the Kancamaugus Highway and stop along the way. Plan on a whole day for that. You can also visit North Conway when you get to the end.

Would need another day to do some of the things in the North Conway area, like Dianas Baths, The Conway Scenic Railway, Echo Lake State Park, The Madison Boulder in Madison. This area is on the Maine Border- the eastern side.

Back in Lincoln on the western side, drive through Franconia Notch. Visit the Basin and Old Man In the Mountain site. Flume Gorge if opened. Gondola up Cannon Mtn. My favorite spot to float and lie on a beach with gorgeous scenery is Echo Lake in Franconia Notch State Park (not to be confused with the Echo Lake State Park in North Conway- also lovely). Water is ice cold. I don't care. I love it on a sunny day on my floating lounge. $4 per person entrance fee, but if you get there before 9am, you can just go right in and usually they will not bother you for the fee. Especially off season- it will be very quiet.

If you can get a reservation on the COG- do it for a clear day so you will have views on the top of Mt. Washington. We did the steam engine which only runs first thing in the morning. The rest of the cars are diesel. Or- you can drive up the auto road if you so dare. There are also tour cars that go up if you do not want to drive. If you are very fit and into it- you can hike up! Be prepared- can be dangerous as the weather constantly changes as you go up. This hike not to be taken lightly as a lot of people have gotten lost/hurt/died hiking up there. You need maximum gear. And-make sure you bring some warm jackets/hats/gloves no matter how you go up. Up top is an observatory and museum and the remnants of a very old hotel and probably will be some snow/ice and incredible views if the weather cooperates- which you can pretty much be sure it won't.

Sure- the Whites are certainly not the Rockies but hiking most of the peaks can be challenging. You can find information on line and the front desk at the resort is usually very helpful for recommendations.

A popular one is Lonesome Lake. Others- Mt. Willard, Artists Bluff (overlooks Echo Lake in Franconia Notch), Arethusa Falls, Glenn Ellis Falls and West Rattlesnake.

This is a list of the main ones- most very difficult. The ones I listed above are more moderate. http://www.newenglandwaterfalls.com/top25hikeswhitemountains.php

Since we are older and don't do "steep" anymore - we like Pondicherry Pond National Wildlife Refuge because it is a totally flat (though boring to start) trail and then opens up to an incredible viewing area of the pond and The Presidentials. Again, a nice, sunny day is best.

The Rocks Estate in Bethlehem has trails on its property as well. http://therocks.org/

Visit the OMNI Mt Washington Hotel. They have tours there. You can call, but I think they are at 10 and meet at the grandfather clock in the lobby. They are free.

If open, definitely do Lost River Gorge as well.

Drive through some of the other notches- Pinkham, Crawford, Kinsman, there are like 7 notches throughout the Whites- all awesome scenery and trails and waterfalls. Plenty of places to stop along the way.

And, as mdurette said, Cassie- the activity concierge, might have one or two activities planned you might like. The one she does to Bear Lake and the covered bridges and all is really nice.

The weather in June is really nice- but could be chilly/rainy at times. Great time of year to go- off season- less people.

The resort has a nice indoor and outdoor pool and hot tub and the gym is really nice as well. There is a bike/walking path right from the property that goes to Loon along the river.

The building you are in is right by the lobby which makes it convenient, but I have never been in it.

The town of Lincoln has some restaurants and a movie theater and supermarket and drug store. Stop in the Visitors Center. Lots of info and very helpful there.

Definitely go to The Woodstock Inn and Brewery in North Woodstock and also we like the Common Man Inn.

There is a Moose tour place in Lincoln, also. They take you out at night on a bus to look for moose.

Oh- you could visit the awesome town of Littleton.

And- Sugar Hill. Polly's Pancake Parlor is a wonderful favorite up that way. Get there early. It's a drive for breakfast, but- hey- you are on vacation and the scenery is awesome. Up there is also Mark Twains' House.

If this all isn't enough you might want to take a ride down to the Lakes Region and take a cruise on Lake Winnepausauke or go on a boat ride on Squam Lake (of the movie "On Golden Pond" fame) by the Science Center. Highly recommend these. Visit the town of Meredith for shopping and eating.

Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 24, 2018)

Chutter's Candy....there is one there in Lincoln, or drive up to Littleton to see the Longest Candy Counter.  YUMMY!  

So much to do in the area.  We own at Cold Spring...just a few exits down 93...and visit Lincoln almost every trip.  I hope you'll enjoy your trip to NH.  New England is a special place!


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions!  I will admit this was not our first choice - we had a request in since last March for several other resorts in high demand summer locations on both coasts and nothing was coming through, so today I saw this pop up and decided to take it.  After doing a bit of research, reading reviews, and seeing your suggestions I'm actually really glad we are going here and getting super excited for our trip - I think we will have more than enough to do and enjoy the area.  After we narrow things down I'm sure I will come back with questions on some of the activities you've suggested. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jl2010 (Feb 1, 2018)

mpumilia said:


> Definitely drive the Kancamaugus Highway and stop along the way. Plan on a whole day for that.




When you drive the Kank, make sure to bring your bathing suits.  Stop at Lower Falls and sit in the middle of the natural waterslides.  It's quite fun. You could potentially spend a few hours there picnicking, BBQing and swimming.  The Kank in Summer can get quite busy, so start out early.

I would also suggest if you want to take a longer scenic drive to check out the Lake Winnepesaukie region, take Tripoli Road from Lincoln to Waterville Valley and then Sandwich Notch Road from Waterville Valley (which is quite pretty, quaint with a nice little town center in itself) to the Lakes Region
.
The drive itself uses old rustic logging dirt roads through the woods and mountain range.  My favorite campground in that area nestled next to a pond at the top of a mountain is along Tripoli Road..Russell Pond Campground.  There are also people who wilderness camp along that road. Make sure you have plenty of gas.   Not many people use this route to the Lakes Region, and there are no gas stations along the way unless you drive a bit out of Waterville Valley.

 Lots of stuff to see in the Lakes region too.  I'm a big old geek, so not only would I suggest the ferry tour from Weirs Beach and the Pier, but also Fun Spot which is the largest Arcade in the world according to Guinness Book of Records complete with a living museum of active classic arcade games you can't find anywhere else.

http://www.funspotnh.com/

Oh I almost forgot. Drive up Mount Washington, or hike it! Beaufiful views!

Have fun!!


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 1, 2018)

Funspot is a MUST for this family!  In addition to the Arcade, there are both regular and candlepin bowling.  So. fun.    We visit there every time we head to Cold Spring.  Getting anxious for April break!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2018)

As promised, my review of the Pemigewasset building.   I'm happy to report since the last time I stayed in this building it has received a face lift.   All the ugly wallpaper is gone - new paint everywhere and new living room furniture.   These were the two items that REALLY showed age last time I was in this building.

The 2BR had a king in the master and 2 twins in the 2nd.    Still no TV in the 2nd BR - which would be nice, but not necessary.

As mentioned above, the building is perfect for the winter - no long outdoor walks to the pool, gym, activity center, etc.
But...this building has no elevators - not much of a huge issue, but could be for some.    

Other:
There are notes on the doors that the Woman's locker room was getting renovated in March.

They have added another asst adventure concierge, his name is Jack and is a great addition.   One of the reasons why we still like Pollard over the other resorts with better locations (South Mountain and Riverwalk) they have a great variety of activities for all ages - something I have yet to find in any other area resort.


----------



## lmkucala (Feb 19, 2018)

mdurette said:


> As promised, my review of the Pemigewasset building.   I'm happy to report since the last time I stayed in this building it has received a face lift.   All the ugly wallpaper is gone - new paint everywhere and new living room furniture.   These were the two items that REALLY showed age last time I was in this building.
> 
> The 2BR had a king in the master and 2 twins in the 2nd.    Still no TV in the 2nd BR - which would be nice, but not necessary.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update!  Great to hear that the building has been updated!  I can't wait for our visit in June!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2018)

mdurette said:


> As promised, my review of the Pemigewasset building.   I'm happy to report since the last time I stayed in this building it has received a face lift.   All the ugly wallpaper is gone - new paint everywhere and new living room furniture.   These were the two items that REALLY showed age last time I was in this building.
> 
> The 2BR had a king in the master and 2 twins in the 2nd.    Still no TV in the 2nd BR - which would be nice, but not necessary.
> 
> ...




Good to know. BTW- Sumday has a 2 bedroom, ground floor unit, fixed fall week 38 (last week of Sept.- great foliage week!), listed for free. Usage starts 2018. $765 maintenance fees (billed in Jan.). Not only that, they are offering the buyer $250 to take it! If I didn't already own an off season floater with our other resort, or if we were retired, I probably would grab it myself.

Nice to know about Jack helping out Cassie now.


----------

